# ICruze in an A4 with the Bose system



## sunilhari (Jun 13, 2008)

New 1998 A4 2.8 owner here - the only downside is that I had iCruze in my 97 Civic, and I want to install it in my A4. I've already removed the CD changer because my clubs wouldn't fit otherwise. 
Where can I find the appropriate adapter cable for the A4? Do I need one? Also, what's the best option for hookup - behind the head unit or in the trunk? If in the trunk, is there a 12V wire back there to hook it up to? 
Thanks in advance.


----------

